# Get Pissed!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This could be a good anger managment tool right here.... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z__GK-wRFnU[/ame] A guy I work with gets really pissed off when I put on my music. Today he went and (politely) pulled my ipod from the company stereo in our shop and plugged his in and cranked, and I mean friggin cranked this. I was so astounded that anyone could actually enjoy it, and he did too, that I just had to ask him who it was, because I sure as hell never grew up with anything like this group!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the sounds he's little selfish,controling,like to be notice..seems there more of them older we get TB.

Nope I didn't play the You Tube..just the title Naaaaaa.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't play it,either...that stuff makes my ears bleed !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree. I'm more into Folk and classic 70s. I kinda see why kids are shooting kids nowadays though.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Reminds me of the time I took my oldest boy on a road trip with me when he was a teenager. He hates my music, and I wasn't sure what he listened to, so I told him to bring soom of his CD's. The deal was, we'd listen to one of mine, then one of his and so on. Well, we only had the opportunity to listen to one of his CD's as it was my truck and my rules!! Real bad stuff that was mislabelled as music!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

OMG! I just listened to about the first minute of that. It sucks!!!! IMHO...lol Hate music!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

My son was listening to his MP3 player. Seemed like he was really into it. I asked what he was listening to He said he didn't remember the guys name, but I might like his stuff. He handed me the head phones. He was listening to Layla.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ErnieS said:


> My son was listening to his MP3 player. Seemed like he was really into it. I asked what he was listening to He said he didn't remember the guys name, but I might like his stuff. He handed me the head phones. He was listening to Layla.


Are talking about the song "Layla" from one of the greatest guitarists of all time, Eric Clapton?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm Thinking!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

pogobill said:


> I'm Thinking!!


Ahh good! You just never know these days, when they can suposedly write something that talks about eating gristle of human...... Hmmm. Anyways, I consider something like this to be music in the purest form, myself, but then that's just me. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOOjbKmSV1o[/ame] [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxF-FeOCxlg[/ame]


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Funny I like the seekers too.it might have something to do with sailing on the same ship featured in the clip from England to Australia in 1960 ;-)


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't really like that song, but I do like the band, TB. I'm sure your parents didn't like the music you listened to either. One thing I can't stand is modern "Country" music. All it is is Pop with a steel guitar, and sometimes not even that. Not to mention that the local country station plays the same 10 songs on repeat all day long. When they play the country station at work, I have to go in the shop and crank some hard rock or something just to stay sane. I like some country music, but its from guys like Alan Jackson, George Straight, Garth Brooks, etc. The new stuff they play is all "oh, my boyfriend pissed me off so I smashed his truck!" or "oh, I'm so depressed since you left" or "oh, I love you so much that I can't think straight!". What ever happened to fun songs? As much as many of you dislike the song TB posted, I probably would run out of the room screaming if your music was playing all day. Wouldn't it be better to share time on the radio rather than forcing everyone to listen to your music all the time. How about anyone that wants to gets time to set the radio to their favorite music and you swap it around all day.

The reason I listen to hard rock is that it reminds me of a machine. I understand machines. I love the precision and order of a machine. I also love the deep booming noises made by machines (straight pipe on a turbo diesel anyone???  ). One thing people don't realize is that many of the hard rock songs are social commentary and point out problems in our society. That's the same thing that much of the music from the 60s and 70s did too, just using a different vehicle. Korn, for instance, has many songs about suicide, child abuse, and the like and the struggle dealing with them. Just because the music is loud, doesn't mean its promoting drugs, alcohol and other bad things.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmertim said:


> Funny I like the seekers too.it might have something to do with sailing on the same ship featured in the clip from England to Australia in 1960 ;-)


No kidding huh? Heck, you coulda been in the background then!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Country Boy said:


> I don't really like that song, but I do like the band, TB. I'm sure your parents didn't like the music you listened to either. One thing I can't stand is modern "Country" music. All it is is Pop with a steel guitar, and sometimes not even that. Not to mention that the local country station plays the same 10 songs on repeat all day long. When they play the country station at work, I have to go in the shop and crank some hard rock or something just to stay sane. I like some country music, but its from guys like Alan Jackson, George Straight, Garth Brooks, etc. The new stuff they play is all "oh, my boyfriend pissed me off so I smashed his truck!" or "oh, I'm so depressed since you left" or "oh, I love you so much that I can't think straight!". What ever happened to fun songs? As much as many of you dislike the song TB posted, I probably would run out of the room screaming if your music was playing all day. Wouldn't it be better to share time on the radio rather than forcing everyone to listen to your music all the time. How about anyone that wants to gets time to set the radio to their favorite music and you swap it around all day.
> 
> The reason I listen to hard rock is that it reminds me of a machine. I understand machines. I love the precision and order of a machine. I also love the deep booming noises made by machines (straight pipe on a turbo diesel anyone???  ). One thing people don't realize is that many of the hard rock songs are social commentary and point out problems in our society. That's the same thing that much of the music from the 60s and 70s did too, just using a different vehicle. Korn, for instance, has many songs about suicide, child abuse, and the like and the struggle dealing with them. Just because the music is loud, doesn't mean its promoting drugs, alcohol and other bad things.


It's me I know! For me, and I ain't ashamed to admit it, nor use the word "ain't" but I loved the stuff my folks listened to in the 1940s and 50s, in addition to the stuff my generation was listening to. I have a real appreciation for harmonies and talent, coupled with good showmanship from the performers themselves, and not the lasers, , fireballs, explosions and glitter. Groups these days rely heavily on studio tech support, such as reverb or resorting to screaming with mass distortion to cover the fact that the singer simply cannot sing. I was already an adult when Guns and Roses burst on to the scene, but I was immediately turned off when I read once, that the lead singer showed up late for concerts, sometimes by as much as 3 hours, coupled by the fact that he punched a fan who was taking photos of him once. You just don't treat your fan base like that. For me, a performer should love what they do, and welcome their fan base with open arms. Neil Diamond, at a concert long ago, exclaimed "Tree people, I sing for you too" meaning that the hundreds of people who had climbed trees around the arena, to see Neil play because they couldn't afford to get in, were part of the audience too.


----------



## JimCobb (Oct 21, 2011)

maybe the other person thinks you shoud like his music after all you think he shoud like your music.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

JimCobb said:


> maybe the other person thinks you shoud like his music after all you think he shoud like your music.


But does his music make him hungry and want to eat his gristle?:lmao:


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

TB you have no business playing that **** in the workplace. 
I can see why the other fellow cranked up the death metal.
His choice of music too, should not be played in the workplace.

I like driving truck for a living. I can listen to whatever I like.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rubberfish said:


> TB you have no business playing that **** in the workplace.
> I can see why the other fellow cranked up the death metal.
> His choice of music too, should not be played in the workplace.
> 
> I like driving truck for a living. I can listen to whatever I like.


Nah, we're all brothers at work, having went to school together (small town) It's just that the guy was having some crappy luck with things and needed to kill something, or listen to that.......stuff. Heck, at least it ain't rap.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I listen to a lil bit of everything - lately ive been on a classic rock kick - guy i work with listens to 'death metal' alot - i just make fun of the music.

I try not to offend anyone when im able to have music on at work, most times i wear headphones.


But theres time when you have to rock out and air guitar.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...


fock around!


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Right On Brother....
I can't stand Country music? either. What people will sing and call it Music just blows me away. I wont even shop in a store that plays that Crap. 
As a kid, I played a trumpet, hated sports. Oh yea, the boys who played with their balls, would taunt me for it,but I'd shut them up when I tried to hand them my Trumpet. Here Jock, play your Girl a song. Oh, you can't? Here, I'll play her one and then I'll blow her a kiss on it. Sports is the WORSE thing a Parent can do to their kids. It makes them believe that they are someone they really aren't. OH I'M BETTER THAN YOU, I PLAY WITH MY BALLS.
I Listen to Musicians who play instruments, that is where the Talent is. JAZZ, a group of people who sit around and jam with instruments. Thats Talent. And Acid Jazz or Fusion Jazz takes Rythem to a whole new level. And Heavy Metal Guitar, not that screaming Heavy Metal ( Kiss, Static X ) Jamming Guitars with no singing. Hell ANYBODY can Sing, some of us sound better in the SHOWER. 
Most Singers today are just two dollar HO's (Hi Miley), you call that Talent. SHAME ON YOU... And shame on you for buying that $#!t.
I think I could listen to the Radio, if I could the Voices.

And as for Phil Robertson, ( duck dynasty ) YOU GO GRANDPA!!! I for One will NOT BoyCott Duck Dynasty, BUT, I will BOYCOTT Modern Family and all the other shows that want to Brainwash me into Believing THAT CRAP is OK. IT'S NOT!!!! And if there IS a Heavan, You WONT be finding ANY Modern Families There.......As for T.V. I for One, don't have the time to waste on all that HOLLYWOOD POOP
Well that was My soapbox, Thanks for Reading. Gotta Go now, I hear my babies calling me. One wants an Oil Change and another wants a Wax Massage...
MERRY CHRISTmas to YA'LL and May WE ALL have a BETTER NEW YEAR......................


----------

